
Fast, lightweight desktop manager written in AutoHotkey - octalmage
http://github.com/octalmage/mdesktop
======
Joeri
This seems to be a virtual desktops utility. Can anyone explain what it does
differently from microsoft's virtual desktops utility?

[http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/cc817881.asp...](http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/cc817881.aspx)

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Well, imagine if that utility had 10x the footprint and was written in the
worst language for the job.

~~~
octalmage
mDesktop compiled uses MUCH less memory and is much faster.

------
bubbleburster
this app mdesktop contains adware opencandy and there is no need for it.
virtuawin has worked for years
[http://virtuawin.sourceforge.net/](http://virtuawin.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
octalmage
I was testing OpenCandy as an alternative way to make money but I just removed
it. It's not worth it.

VirtuaWin is abandoned and slow and most prefer mDesktop:

[http://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/windows_7-d...](http://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/windows_7-desktop/windows-7-does-windows-offer-virtual-
desktop/347497d6-d4cd-41d2-a86b-a99092fbd168)

------
rlvesco7
Another autohotkey based program is bug.n.
[http://www.autohotkey.net./~joten/bug.n.html](http://www.autohotkey.net./~joten/bug.n.html)
It combines tiling with desktops similar to dwm or xmonad. Whenever I have to
used windows, this is what I use.

------
qwerta
Back in my Windows days I used LItestep. I have not found anything so
scriptable even on Linux:

[http://www.litestep.net](http://www.litestep.net)

~~~
chriswarbo
When forced to use Windows at a previous job, I used
[http://code.google.com/p/python-windows-
tiler/](http://code.google.com/p/python-windows-tiler/)

In fact I only had 2 applications running: Outlook and Cygwin/X tunneled to a
Linux server, where I did everything else.

------
krakensden
This is the most disgusting hack I've seen in a long time.

It's also beautiful. More like this, please.

~~~
octalmage
This is my favorite, can I use it on the website?

------
latishsehgal
Very nice!

------
WorldWideWayne
I love how many people at HN have to preface anything that they say about
their usage of Windows with a disclaimer, such as "When I was _forced to_ use
Windows..." or "Back when I used Windows..." or "Whenever I have to use
Windows..."

It's as if, if they don't hide this perceived weakness, the alpha-nerds will
eat them!

~~~
dmux
The only way I'd ever use Windows is through Ludovico.

~~~
WorldWideWayne
k

